# How soon do you breed back doe?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Cocoa's boy is ready to wean. He's going to new home Saturday. How long do you wait till you rebreed your does? I haven't seen her come back into heat. I know with larger breeds they don't start cycling until Sept or so. But, how about your NDG's?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I milk my does til usually October/November then dry them off to breed again come November/December for March/April kiddings. 

Some breeders do have does produce kids for them 3x in 2 years, it would depend on the condition of the doe and if she can handle being preggy again within a couple months. I like my girls production but feel that 1 kidding a year is fine for them and me, and the fact that aI milk them is like them feeding kids for 8+ months.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would never breed back until the next year. Yes you can do it and it is done quite a bit, but it is really hard on the doe. DI are you thinking about doing this to a Cashmere? If so it will reduce they fiber quantity big time, and it will hurt the quality as well.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I've done back-to-back breedings within a few months of freshening when I have bought does from out of state and wanted them bred to the breeder's buck before I brought the doe home. I've done the same form time to time for my buyers. But that's an exception because the does need a lot of extra TLC when you are doing that to make sure they get back in condition_ during _a pregnancy and before they need to start milking again. At home though I wouldn't freshen a doe more than once a year as a rule.

Kristen


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks all! No Lori, it's not a Cashmere, it's one Nigerian, Cocoa, I wouldn't normally do it. But, she had a really easy birth and only had one buckling. He will be going to his new home saturday. He is such a nice kid (for a wether), she's not the goat I would keep a buck from (ff, she did have a nice udder though), but I'd love to have a little doeling that was that nice. Just thinking.


----------

